# Tyrian Distortion



## Hexjibber (Jul 7, 2020)

Hullo all! Hope you're keeping well!

My latest effort is the Tyrian distortion after being recommended it by none other than this site's owner! This is a full on gain monster! Need to spend more time with it but my cursory test flight certainly gave me a smile! Hoping to use this as my main distortion sound for some SLO-100 type vibes, I don't play metal as such, more proggy doom but I need something that has a tight low end and plenty of bark, this definitely seems to be fitting the bill!

As expected the layout made the build a breeze, no issues, I'm not normally a top jacks kind of guy but couldn't fit them in any other way, it fits neatly on my board so all good! 

Reverse etched with NaOH/Caustic soda and painted purple as a knowing wink to the original, the LED is also purple but you can't really tell when its not on!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 7, 2020)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Barry (Jul 7, 2020)

Looks great inside and out!


----------



## cooder (Jul 8, 2020)

Excellent and superb etch again!


----------



## Mcknib (Jul 8, 2020)

The business


----------



## Hexjibber (Jul 8, 2020)

Barry said:


> Looks great inside and out!


Thanks Barry!




cooder said:


> Excellent and superb etch again!


Cheers dude!


----------



## Hexjibber (Jul 8, 2020)

Had a question about my experience with this pedal so far, I love the sound of it but having trouble stacking into it with my OCD (other way round sounded naff), I'm getting a high pitched oscillation quite easily, neither pedal anywhere near max settings, is there perhaps just too much gain in this pedal to be able to stack it? I also get a high oscillation on it's own with the toggle switch in the down position and gain about 12 o'clock or higher, again I'm aware I'm dealing with a lot of gain but just wondering if I have another issue potentially?

I've noticed this start to happen on a few other gain pedals when stacking, wondering if I'm just asking too much of the set up? Using a Fender Twin Reverb and various humbucker equipped guitars. Tried moving buffer pedals around in the chain and it doesn't seem to really help. Any advice welcome!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 8, 2020)

Try running one of them on a battery to see if there is any coupling thru the power supply.

Nice build!


----------



## Hexjibber (Jul 8, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Try running one of them on a battery to see if there is any coupling thru the power supply.
> 
> Nice build!


Cheers! I use a Carl Martin Pro Power which should be providing good quality isolated power and hasn't given me issues before, however on my new pedal board I have two and their mains leads connect to a single IEC socket via a Y splitter. I was assured by some reading on the subject at the time that doing this was effectively the same as using a 4 way adapter, could this be causing me an issue though?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 8, 2020)

The power supply is probably not the problem, but it's any easy test so why not try it?  If you unplug the guitar from the pedal, does it still squeal?


----------



## Hexjibber (Jul 8, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> The power supply is probably not the problem, but it's any easy test so why not try it?  If you unplug the guitar from the pedal, does it still squeal?


Yep fair point, I think I have a DC jack to battery snap connector so will give it a go, as well as unplugging the guitar and report back, thanks! 

I was just reading this post on diystompboxes and wondering whether its potentially out of my control if the pedals I've built don't have sufficient decoupling as a result of stacking them together. Not my area of expertise by any means...


----------



## absolvism (Jul 18, 2020)

Love this


----------



## dlazzarini (Jul 18, 2020)

Hexjibber said:


> Hullo all! Hope you're keeping well!
> 
> My latest effort is the Tyrian distortion after being recommended it by none other than this site's owner! This is a full on gain monster! Need to spend more time with it but my cursory test flight certainly gave me a smile! Hoping to use this as my main distortion sound for some SLO-100 type vibes, I don't play metal as such, more proggy doom but I need something that has a tight low end and plenty of bark, this definitely seems to be fitting the bill!
> 
> ...





Hexjibber said:


> Hullo all! Hope you're keeping well!
> 
> My latest effort is the Tyrian distortion after being recommended it by none other than this site's owner! This is a full on gain monster! Need to spend more time with it but my cursory test flight certainly gave me a smile! Hoping to use this as my main distortion sound for some SLO-100 type vibes, I don't play metal as such, more proggy doom but I need something that has a tight low end and plenty of bark, this definitely seems to be fitting the bill!
> 
> ...


Bro that enclosure is SICK!!! Would you mind sharing your process or pointing me in the right direction such as a tutorial etc. I’ve never seen something etched and then painted, at least I don’t think I have


----------



## Hexjibber (Jul 19, 2020)

dlazzarini said:


> Bro that enclosure is SICK!!! Would you mind sharing your process or pointing me in the right direction such as a tutorial etc. I’ve never seen something etched and then painted, at least I don’t think I have



Hey man, I’ve actually written an etching tutorial;








						How I Do Etching
					

This is how I etch pedal enclosures; Step 1: The enclosure will look something like this to begin with; Note: I have found that the Eddystone line of Hammond enclosures are better for etching and...




					diy-guitar-effects.tumblr.com
				




The tutorial covers just painting the top of the box for when the etch is recessed, to do the etch in relief as I’ve done on the Tyrian is basically the same but the artwork is reversed then you just paint the whole box and sand back the non-etched area. 

If you haven’t etched before I would suggest doing it the way shown in the tutorial and get some of the method down, then try a reverse etch as it’s a little tricker to get right.

Hope that helps! I’m always happy to answer any questions on etching so let me know if you have any!


----------



## dlazzarini (Jul 19, 2020)

Awesome thanks. I really want to try this.


----------



## dlazzarini (Jul 19, 2020)

Hexjibber said:


> Hey man, I’ve actually written an etching tutorial;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great tutorial. Dying to try this. It’s gonna have to wait until I get a laser jet printer unfortunately


----------



## Kroars (Aug 19, 2020)

Hexjibber said:


> Hullo all! Hope you're keeping well!
> 
> My latest effort is the Tyrian distortion after being recommended it by none other than this site's owner! This is a full on gain monster! Need to spend more time with it but my cursory test flight certainly gave me a smile! Hoping to use this as my main distortion sound for some SLO-100 type vibes, I don't play metal as such, more proggy doom but I need something that has a tight low end and plenty of bark, this definitely seems to be fitting the bill!
> 
> ...


Clean build and enclosure is radical!  Looks like it belongs on DC’s drum kit!


----------



## kahles (Feb 5, 2021)

Hexjibber said:


> I also get a high oscillation on it's own with the toggle switch in the down position and gain about 12 o'clock or higher, again I'm aware I'm dealing with a lot of gain but just wondering if I have another issue potentially?
> advice welcome!


@Hexjibber did you solve your problem? I had the same issue with mine. I rewired it completely and used shielded wires to the input- and output jacks. Just touching the isolation(!) of the input wire made it go wild on noise. Now it's much quieter and only squeals if i crank up volume to max, gain and treble, and have the toggle switch in the down position.


----------



## peccary (Feb 5, 2021)

Hexjibber said:


> Hey man, I’ve actually written an etching tutorial;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found your tutorial a little while back and it actually inspired me to give etching a shot (though I'l be using ferric chloride). I haven't tried it yet but I did get the chems and some transfer paper. I have a couple of 1590B for some reason and I'm planning on experimenting on them when I have some time off next week and I'm looking forward to it. So thank you!

Also, great build and great artwork! It looks fantastic.


----------

